# R15 Stop Responding to Remote



## barney34 (May 28, 2007)

I see post in 2008 and 2006. Im new to the R15 world just over from Tivo. Anyways I notice quite very often when a show is paused for more than 3 minutes the remote no longer works. Most of the time not all the time if I push a button on the unit itself the show will begin to play and the remote is working again.

16 sets of batteries. 9 remotes. 1 sacrificed chicken. several prayers nothing works but physical access to the box.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

barney34 said:


> 16 sets of batteries. 9 remotes. 1 sacraficed chicken. several prayer nothing works but physical access to the box.


Well, you've tried everything I would have suggested.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

He forgot the goat. 

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Very bizarre. I have never heard of this happening with an R15 before.

After it starts "ignoring" the remote, does the power light blink briefly when you press a button on the remote? Normally it does signifying reception of the command.


----------



## barney34 (May 28, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Very bizarre. I have never heard of this happening with an R15 before.
> 
> After it starts "ignoring" the remote, does the power light blink briefly when you press a button on the remote? Normally it does signifying reception of the command.


Yes. Caveat.... The first press sends the circle of lights in a chaseing pattern and the screen saver goes off. All subsequent presses the power light blinks and the record graph flashes either on or off the TV opposite on its previous state.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you checked for IR interference in the room? The backlight in LCD TVs can contribute to this, as can CFL lighting and another remote with a stuck button.

When you have the problem, try the remote up close to the unit.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Have you checked for IR interference in the room? The backlight in LCD TVs can contribute to this, as can CFL lighting and another remote with a stuck button.


I'd suggest turning off the TV when this happens and see of the problem goes away. If it does, the OP might try turning the R15 to one side or the other or putting a filter over the sensor.

An RF remote would be an alternative approach.


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

My R15 started to act up yesterday and not respond to remote commands. I rebooted the box several times and I'm still having problems today. The remote will work fine then stops responding. The light on the R15 DOES NOT blink. If I press buttons on the box it will respond and the remote will work for a while. I've tried 2 remotes with fresh batteries with no luck. Also, I have not had any picture quality issues. I would think if it was a drive problem, I would see pixelation or other symptoms.


----------



## swillotter (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm a service tech for directv and have gone to about 5-10 calls where the r15 will not respond to a remote...9 of them the ir sensor failed we don't carry spare rf remotes so they had to be replaced...only one time had the customer "accidentaly" programed his non rf remote for rf and was able to change it back....have only seen this problem with other receivers maybe once or twice

i can't type right on this tiny note ook


----------

